
Spotify Crop Circle Appears Near Stonehenge - nikunjk
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/04/spotify-crop-circle/
======
mtjl79
Are you kidding me? That is nothing like the Spotify logo. TC really turned
into mostly a garbage publication.

How can they allow something like this to be posted?

I will never click on a TC link ever again.

